# Sous Vide Eye round .



## chopsaw (Jan 2, 2020)

Bought a whole eye round awhile back , cut it in thirds . Did dried beef , and smoked one for sliders . Never tried the eye in the SV so I vac'd it and froze for later .
Got to thinking it would be a great New years day supper .
So I looked over 

 Bearcarver
 steps to get a guide for time / temp . Also I wanted to start from frozen , so I reached out to Bear for his thoughts . Always nice to have a second opinion at the push of a button when needed .
Got everything set up , 131 for 21 hours . Dropped it a couple hours early because it was frozen .
This is my main set up .






Got this rack in the kitchen storage area at Lowe's .
For lids or sheet pan storage . Works good for this .
I use a rubber band in the middle to keep food from floating .





All heated up , and in for the wait .





Ended up going over the 21 hours . Swim time was around 24 plus the thaw .
Fresh out of the bath . Have no idea why the forum likes to flip some pics .





Sometimes they come out , and look good enough to eat ,,,,
and sometimes they don't .





After a hard sear with butter in the cast iron .
Really gives off a great smell .





Dying to see the inside .





Mashed up some Yukon golds and some steamer veg .





I was having a hard time believing eye round could be fork tender , but it sure was .
I never thought this would be so close to " rib roast " taste and texture .
The tenderness is off the charts . I would have swapped the gravy for horseradish if I would have tasted it
before plating .
Bear , thanks for the guide and the advice .
I waited to long to try this . Fantastic way to do eye round .
Thanks for lookin .


----------



## 73saint (Jan 2, 2020)

Totally copying this.  My sous vide is very new to me, and we love eye of the round as well as Prime rib.  Thanks!!


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 2, 2020)

73saint said:


> Totally copying this.  My sous vide is very new to me, and we love eye of the round as well as Prime rib.  Thanks!!


Look thru bears steps in his sv section .


----------



## sandyut (Jan 2, 2020)

73saint said:


> Totally copying this.


Yup Me Too!!!



 chopsaw
 very well done! Looks killer!  

soon as we are through the holiday leftovers i am breaking out the SV!


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 2, 2020)

sandyut said:


> very well done! Looks killer!


Thanks . I have two Anovas . Love to use them .


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 2, 2020)

Looks fantastic! Whats crazy is I just baught one Monday to do just this! Wife got me a souse vide for Christmas and this is going to be the first cook with it. Planing on doing loaded baked potatoes with ours. Nice job !


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 2, 2020)

Looks great Chop! I've got one I have still yet to use might have to break it out and try this!


----------



## pushok2018 (Jan 2, 2020)

Just beautiful slice of meat and awesome looking plate!LIKE!


chopsaw said:


> I was having a hard time believing eye round could be fork tender , but it sure was .


chopsaw, I am not surprised at all! Since I started cooking meat with souse vide method I always getting great results with my meats - either it's just a stake or whole muscle like eye round, chuckie, etc.... I am not saying this is the best method to use for everyone but for me it is.....


----------



## Buttah Butts (Jan 2, 2020)

I love using the sous vide method


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 2, 2020)

Looks Tasty. Sous Vide is a great way to cook eye round. I just picked one up.  Half will be for jerky and the other half we will sous vide at some point.


----------



## zwiller (Jan 2, 2020)

LIKE.  Add me also to the SV team.  First thing I ran was eye of round and was converted immediately.  I am DYING to make other stuff like soups, stew. meat and noodles, etc with SV'd eye of round.  I buy at GFS and a good deal but a little more knife work than I am accustomed to.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 2, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Looks fantastic! Whats crazy is I just baught one Monday to do just this!


Thanks . LOL , yeah seems we think alike on some of this stuff . 
You're gonna love it . 



SmokinVOLfan said:


> Looks great Chop!


Thanks Vol . 



pushok2018 said:


> Just beautiful slice of meat and awesome looking plate!LIKE!


Thank you sir . That hard sear in the cast iron makes that edge taste like steak .


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 2, 2020)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks Tasty. Sous Vide is a great way to cook eye round. I just picked one up.  Half will be for jerky and the other half we will sous vide at some point.


Get good use out of a whole one for sure . I did sliders , dried beef and this meal out of this one . 
Thanks for the comments .


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 2, 2020)

zwiller said:


> First thing I ran was eye of round and was converted immediately.


Yup , I'll be doing more like this . I buy mine at GFS also .


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 2, 2020)

Beautiful Job, Rich!!
Like.
Out of all of the meats I've done with SV, the Eye Round is #1!!
And it is right the way you did it.
Between 131° and 134° water temp.
And anywhere between 21 hours & 24 hours.

However I still like Eye Round Slow-Smoked to 145°, sliced thin for Lunch Meat Roast Beef, for Sammies.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 2, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Beautiful Job, Rich!!


Thanks for the input on this one . 


Bearcarver said:


> However I still like Eye Round Slow-Smoked to 145°, sliced thin for Lunch Meat Roast Beef, for Sammies.


I had you covered all around on this one . Whole eye round used 3 ways ,
Dried beef ,





Smoked ,





Sous Vide 





Thanks for the comments .


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 2, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Thanks for the input on this one .
> 
> I had you covered all around on this one . Whole eye round used 3 ways ,
> Dried beef ,
> ...




All 3 are Awesome!!

Bear


----------



## xray (Jan 2, 2020)

Looks awesome Chop!!! I plan on buying an eye round this weekend to try out the new slicer (jerky)...I may have to save a bit for a roast.

Like!


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 2, 2020)

xray said:


> Looks awesome Chop!!! I plan on buying an eye round this weekend to try out the new slicer (jerky)...I may have to save a bit for a roast.


Thanks Xray .  Let us know how the jerky goes .


----------

